# Welcome to Aussie Stock Forums!



## Joe Blow (28 May 2004)

Welcome to Aussie Stock Forums! I hope you enjoy your stay. 

Please let me know if you have any suggestions to make the site more useful. I want it to be a place where investors of all types and ages can come and exchange information!


----------



## Jett_Star (18 June 2004)

> Welcome to Aussie Stock Forums! I hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any suggestions to make the site more useful. I want it to be a place where investors of all types and ages can come and exchange information!



Why thankya very much kind sir!


----------



## DRUGGIST (19 September 2004)

Dear Aussie Stock,
I would prefer to see an easier way to search for threads about a particular company. Your current method seems to lead to either possible threads or quite an awkward way of finding those of interest. I think Sharescene seems to have it correct.
Druggist


----------



## Joe Blow (19 September 2004)

DRUGGIST said:
			
		

> Dear Aussie Stock,
> I would prefer to see an easier way to search for threads about a particular company. Your current method seems to lead to either possible threads or quite an awkward way of finding those of interest. I think Sharescene seems to have it correct.
> Druggist



Hi Druggist!

Thanks for your feedback. I really do appreciate it.

We're still a young site and things are growing quickly... I will see what I can do about improving the search function!

Please let me know any specific requests you have!


----------



## Joe Blow (19 September 2004)

DRUGGIST said:
			
		

> Dear Aussie Stock,
> I would prefer to see an easier way to search for threads about a particular company. Your current method seems to lead to either possible threads or quite an awkward way of finding those of interest. I think Sharescene seems to have it correct.
> Druggist



I have enabled the 'similar threads' feature which lists similiar threads at the bottom of each page of a thread. This way you can find other threads discussing the same stock!

Please let me know if this is of help to you!


----------



## Joe Blow (19 September 2004)

I have also just rebuilt the search engine (reindexed all the threads) so please anyone who hasn't been having any luck with the 'search' function lately, please try it again soon!

I think you will be surprised at the results!

Cheers!


----------



## JetDollars (20 September 2004)

Dear AussieStockForums,

I would like to access this site 9-5 can you help?....LOL


----------



## Joe Blow (28 May 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to Aussie Stock Forums! I hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any suggestions to make the site more useful. I want it to be a place where investors of all types and ages can come and exchange information!




Fifteen years ago today.


----------



## Ann (28 May 2019)




----------



## PZ99 (28 May 2019)

Vito hasn't changed in 15 years


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 May 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Fifteen years ago today.




ha!
there it is !

ASF Day !!

who wants to run an ASF Day thread ?

@barney ? @basilio  ? @Ann  ?


----------



## barney (28 May 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> ha!
> there it is !  ASF Day !!
> 
> *who wants to run an ASF Day thread ? *@barney ? @basilio  ? @Ann  ?




LOL ….. I vote @Joules MM1  …. 

Reasons:-
You are younger than I am
You are hipper than I am (you have the lingo amigo)
You day trade Gold/ I day trade toast .. and sometimes muesli.  
Plus … It was your idea

I'll be happy to add my *two bobs* *worth* if and when required … 
In fact … see below for a start





PS Well done @Joe Blow  … your perseverance has been a credit to you.


----------



## barney (29 May 2019)

@Joe Blow   …… 

May I suggest that you change the Title of this thread (purely for advertising purposes)

People need to know you have turned 15 … and late puberty should not be ignored

I suggest you ask for thread-name suggestions from the masses to keep it alive.

After all … 15 years is over half a life sentence … you deserve respect

Come on punters … ideas so Joe can blow his own trumpet


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2019)

barney said:


> @Joe Blow   ……
> 
> May I suggest that you change the Title of this thread (purely for advertising purposes)
> 
> ...




Hi @barney, I sincerely appreciate all the well wishes and recognition from ASF members for the 15 years that ASF has existed. It's very humbling to know that I created something that has had such an impact on people's lives.

I'm happy that ASF has provided a place for people to come and talk about shares, trading and investing for fifteen years. I hope that it has provided some value for those who visit here, irrespective of whether they are registered members or not. I also hope that people have found friends and a sense of community here, as that is why I started ASF in the first place. To create a community.

But I would happily forego any kudos or recognition to have more activity on the forums, to see more posts and more discussion in all forums except for General Chat. The most valuable gift those who come here can give ASF is simply to post and add their knowledge to the vast amount of knowledge that already exists here. It is not possible to overstate how important it is to have more posts on ASX-listed stocks, trading and investing (and less in General Chat).

So if those reading this thread want to know how to help keep ASF alive for another fifteen years... well, now you know.


----------



## aus_trader (29 May 2019)

It's good community Joe and I enjoy the interaction with ASF members, do keep it alive


----------



## barney (30 May 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> So if those reading this thread want to know how to help keep ASF alive for another fifteen years
> 
> The most valuable gift those who come here can give ASF is simply to post and add their knowledge to the vast amount of knowledge that already exists here. It is not possible to overstate how important it is to have more posts on ASX-listed stocks, trading and investing (and less in General Chat).




In Songs we often repeat the Chorus …. so I will simply repeat

*It is not possible to overstate how important it is to have more posts on ASX-listed stocks, trading and investing (and less in General Chat)*


----------



## verce (30 May 2019)

barney said:


> In Songs we often repeat the Chorus …. so I will simply repeat
> 
> *It is not possible to overstate how important it is to have more posts on ASX-listed stocks, trading and investing (and less in General Chat)*




I try to add my knowledge but get accused of being a shill. Some people are just grumpy!


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 May 2019)

barney said:


> I'll be happy to add my *two bobs* *worth* if and when required …




#metoo 
Bob short for Robert 
a stretch https://twitter.com/astronomeramber


----------



## barney (30 May 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> #metoo
> Bob short for Robert
> a stretch https://twitter.com/astronomeramber




I didn't realise Astrophysicists came in that variety


----------



## noirua (2 May 2020)

*Aussie Stock Forums - Facebook*
https://www.facebook.com/aussiestockforums/

Aussie Stock Forums - Twitter
https://twitter.com/asxforum?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------

